# Game 66: Los Angeles Lakers (41-24) @ Sacramento Kings (21-44) [4/26]



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*@*


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

http://www.lakersnation.com/how-many-points-does-kobe-need-to-score-to-win-scoring-title/2012/04/24/

Breakdown of how many points Kobe has to score for the scoring title vs Durant.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I actually hope Kobe goes for the scoring title especially since he knows what he'll need to win the scoring crown. these things don't happen very often and is just aother feather for Kobe's cap. If Durant goes off for 50 then Kobe should just sit out. If KD scores around 30 then Kobe ought to go for it. If he gets in a rhythm those things tend to carry over for the playoffs.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Hoping to see a lot Hill, McRoberts, Ebanks, Goudelock and Morris.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Eyenga practiced with the team and apparently he will play a bit.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> LakersReporter: Mike Brown said he will rest some players at SAC. He'll talk to his players & trainer to see who might benefit from rest.”


Pau has played every game so I'm thinking he gets rest.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Durant's got 20 points at the half.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Pau needs the rest, Kobe just had some and Drew finds ways to rest during the game


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

e-monk said:


> Drew finds ways to rest during the game


lol


----------



## LLROCKS (Mar 15, 2012)

If my math is correct, Kobe needs 38 points for the scoring title. Go for it, why not. Its within reach.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

http://espn.go.com/los-angeles/nba/...bryant-regular-season-finale-sacramento-kings

Kobe should go for it, gives me a reason to watch the game.:rock:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Why not? **** it. Chuck away Kobe!!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

How shitty do you feel right now if you're the D-Fenders' head coach? You work all season long to win games and try to earn your way to the next level, trying to get noticed. Then you make it ALL the way to the Finals, and one of your best players gets taken off your squad because the big league team needs another body for a completely meaningless game.

Ouch.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Damian Necronamous said:


> How shitty do you feel right now if you're the D-Fenders' head coach? You work all season long to win games and try to earn your way to the next level, trying to get noticed. Then you make it ALL the way to the Finals, and one of your best players gets taken off your squad because the big league team needs another body for a completely meaningless game.
> 
> Ouch.



Damn that sucks. Buss should throw him a bone and have MWP play in the game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe needs 38 points tomorrow.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Kobe should go for it shoot it 35 times if he has to just get that scoring title he should be well rested just put it up Kobe.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> How shitty do you feel right now if you're the D-Fenders' head coach? You work all season long to win games and try to earn your way to the next level, trying to get noticed. Then you make it ALL the way to the Finals, and one of your best players gets taken off your squad because the big league team needs another body for a completely meaningless game.
> 
> Ouch.


The d-fenders shattered the record for call-ups this year. They've had 7, when the old record I think was 2.

Former Kings coach Eric Musselman is the coach!


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Kobe should go for it because Durant? **** that guy


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I love KD but watching Kobe chuck for the title would be entertaining. It's weird that he's only got 2 so I'd like it if he went for it.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Apparently all the starters might rest except for Kobe tonight. This might be very entertaining.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

By the way, Kobe needs 2 steals to reach Magic Johnson for the franchise lead in steals.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Luke said:


> I love KD but watching Kobe chuck for the title would be entertaining. It's weird that he's only got 2 so I'd like it if he went for it.


dont get me wrong - I like Durant too - I think he's the future face of the league and that will be a good thing - but still **** him, he's got nothing but bright future in front of him


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

e-monk said:


> dont get me wrong - I like Durant too - I think he's the future face of the league and that will be a good thing - but still **** him, he's got nothing but bright future in front of him


Oh, misinterpretation then. 

**** him.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> “@sam_amick: Lakers coach Mike Brown says Kobe Bryant will not play tonight in Sacramento. Kevin Durant will win his 3rd straight scoring title.”


Welp...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Oh wow. That's not cool.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

One of my friends bought tickets to the game because she thought Kobe would be playing. Now she gets to see Christian Eyenga, Darius Morris, Jordan Hill and Andrew Goudelock instead. I feel bad for her. That sucks.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

thanks Clippers for completely bumble****ing your last two games and giving up home court in the 1st round

I watched about 3 seconds of the Celtics Heat game the other night and felt bad for the people who paid hundreds of dollars to attend


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Mike Clown is a damn joke. Milestones matter woulda been another nice accolade to stack up for Kobe thats the shit they are gonna compare and contrast players with when they retire. Shoulda let Kobe have his he's been resting not playing today won't help him for the playoffs.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I think it was Kobe's decision, not Brown's.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> "It's not a challenge for me to score 38 points, you know? If that's the bench mark, that's all you need to do, that's not really hard to do that," Bryant told ESPNLosAngeles.com after beating his teammates in a raucous halfcourt shot competition at shootaround Thursday. "The biggest thing, most important thing for me is setting the tone for our team. Our young guys have been very supportive for us all year and it's important for them to get out and perform as well, for us to be there to support them.
> 
> "The scoring title is not that important. We know I can do it. We know I can go out and score 38 points. The most important thing is sending the right message to the group which is putting a championship above all else. That means rest. That means letting other guys play. That means us getting ready for Sunday (for the playoff opener)."
> 
> ...


http://m.espn.go.com/nba/story?storyId=7858868


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Mike Brown sits a 33 year old in a meaningless game leading up to the playoffs when their second best wing player is out for the first round, just like every other star player over 30 has the past week or so, yet you guys are up in arms about it.

Who gives a damn about the scoring title?


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Jamel Irief said:


> Mike Brown sits a 33 year old in a meaningless game leading up to the playoffs when their second best wing player is out for the first round, just like every other star player over 30 has the past week or so, yet you guys are up in arms about it.
> 
> Who gives a damn about the scoring title?


Agree, it's all about the ring.


----------

